# different sound?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

My RC 18 MT started making a funny sound after i ran it on a pathway that have some sand on it( because winter is ending and the people put sand on it so people can walk on it.) and it was only for about 5-10 minutes then it locked up. I waitied a little and turned the wheels and it started moving again and I tried driving it and it was makin a different sound than it ussually does. I checked my pinion and spur gear gap and it made it sound a little better after i adjusted it. Anybody know what it may be? And I want to bring it to my aunts house on sunday and I want to make sure I will be able to run it...

Thx for any help. 

RC ( I hope i said the pinion and spur gear as the right things.....):wave::wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Check those gears again. There maybe a small stone or piece of sand stuck in them. Just pick it out with a xacto knife and it should be ok. You don't want to run it like that since it will tear up the gear in time.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok thx bud


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

It is possible that you got a small bit of sand in a diff either front,rear, or both. If so, you must open them up and clean and relube them or the gears will wear out really fast.


----------

